# painting the inside of a scope hood



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 26, 2009)

Does painting the inside of a four inch, 50mm scope hood have any negative effects, such as odd glares or colors, on the scope's performance?


----------



## skeeter (Jan 29, 2009)

Does the hood detach?:uhh:


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes it does. It is a simple screw on 50mm hood that came painted mate black. I painted the outside to match the rifle but left the inside black because I didn't know if painting it would cause problems with the scope's proficiency.


----------



## skeeter (Jan 30, 2009)

I would think that it would depend on where the sun is relative to your hood, but I'm not sure. Why do you want to paint the inside of the hood?


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 30, 2009)

skeeter said:


> Why do you want to paint the inside of the hood?



It creates a big black spot if you look at it from the side. :uhh: 
    It isn't a life or death option, but I would like to blend in with my surroundings as much as possible.


----------



## skeeter (Jan 30, 2009)

Well as long as the black spot isin't a perfect circle or line you proably won't have to worry about it. Just my opinion tho. I don't think it would do any wierd stuff as long as you don't use a really light color that would reflect. I would take off the hood paint and try it lol. If it doesen't work just remove and try something else like tape.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------

